# Fantasy Vuelta



## mondobongo (25 Aug 2008)

George has put a page up for the Vuelta but you can't enter yet. Keep an eye on his site as you will need to be quick with your entry as the Race starts this Saturday.

A CycleChat Mini League has now been set up Thanks Noodley.

Name - cyclechat

Code - 30202451


----------



## Speicher (25 Aug 2008)

Thank you for the advance notice Mr Mondobongo. I might try and keep most of my team from the Tour, I am sure they have recovered now.

Is someone going to be ever so kind, and set up a mini-league for Cycle Chat? I don't think I should do it as I remember the mess I got into just trying to set one team up.


----------



## rich p (27 Aug 2008)

Bump!!

Hopefully it should be up and running on Wednesday evening


----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2008)

Provisional listing is now on the Velogames site.


----------



## Noodley (28 Aug 2008)

Now up and running - I'll be last...


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2008)

Mini league set up not available yet...I have picked a right bunch of duffers again.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2008)

Noodley said:


> Mini league set up not available yet...I have picked a right bunch of duffers again.



I'll see your duffers, and show you my lot (mine are mostly new ones, but duffers, nonetheless).


----------



## mondobongo (29 Aug 2008)

Ok my boys are ready. Gesink and Carlos are going to sort out Bertie Contador.


----------



## rich p (29 Aug 2008)

Well, I'm in. Looking at the list of riders it does have an "after the Lord mayors show" feel about it.
Astana apart!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Aug 2008)

I've got a team and a half! Or should that be half a team?


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Aug 2008)

El Monkeys are ready to ride...


----------



## Speicher (29 Aug 2008)

I thought I would try and keep as many as possible from my TdeF team.

Oh dear, where are they all. Still got Mr Valverde Belmonte () and Mr Sastre, the others seem to have gone on holiday


----------



## Noodley (29 Aug 2008)

I'll ask Admin to make this a sticky. (edit - it appears we have been stucked)

Have we got a mini league set up yet? (edit - I cannae see mini league option...)


----------



## mondobongo (30 Aug 2008)

Mini League Sign-Up has not gone live yet.


----------



## Dayvo (30 Aug 2008)

The Mini-League has now been activated!

Does anyone want (or more pertinently, know _how_) to get it up and running here!


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2008)

I have looked back at the TdeF fantasy mini-league, and John the Monkey ever so kindly set it up for us. Is he around or on holidays? Would you like to pm him Dayvo?

Yes, found that he was on-line a short time ago. (edit)


----------



## Noodley (30 Aug 2008)

League has been set up (hope you don't mind me doing it):

Name: cyclechat
Code: 30202451

mondobongo, could you edit the OP to include these details?


----------



## Speicher (30 Aug 2008)

Thank you Noodley for doing that. 

Now signed up on mini-league - very mini one with just two of us (so far).


----------



## theloafer (30 Aug 2008)

five in now..i cant be worse than last time...


----------



## Noodley (30 Aug 2008)

Here's my team:
Alberto CONTADOR 
Davide REBELLIN 
Robert GESINK 
Igor ANTON 
Daniele BENNATI 
Juan Antonio FLECHA 
Iban VELASCO EUS	
Kevin VAN IMPE QST	
Mikhail IGNATIEV 

Good start. 

Pleasantly surprised that Bennati and Euskatel (and dubious about this) scored highly in TTT.


----------



## mondobongo (31 Aug 2008)

Noodley said:


> League has been set up (hope you don't mind me doing it):
> 
> Name: cyclechat
> Code: 30202451
> ...



Done.


----------



## Dayvo (31 Aug 2008)

And here's my motley crew, forming team 'Mainly on the Plain'! :?:


Levi LEIPHEIMER 
Carlos SASTRE 
Damiano CUNEGO 
David MONCOUTIÉ 
Daniele BENNATI 
Juan Antonio FLECHA 
Mikhail IGNATIEV 
Nick NUYENS COF 
Theo ELTINK RAB


----------



## CotterPin (31 Aug 2008)

Hope you guys don't mind me joining in. But of a late entry although straight in at number three! Watch it go horribly wrong very quickly.

Stephen

Ps this is my team:
Carlos SASTRE CSC
Paolo BETTINI QST
David MONCOUTIÉ COF
Sylvain CHAVANEL COF
Daniele BENNATI LIQ
Manuel ORTEGA ACA
Sandy CASAR FDJ
Sebastian LANG GST
Tom BOONEN QST


----------



## mondobongo (31 Aug 2008)

The more the merrier Cotters old chap.

mondobastana are:

Davide Rebellin

Carlos Sastre

Robert Gesink

Mauricio Alberto Ardila

Tom Boonen

Sandy Casar

Sebastien Hinault

Volodymir Gustov

Marzio Bruseghin


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2008)

I thought that setting up a mini-league might be difficult. Not least because I could not see where to find out how to set one up. I have now seen the link that you use, and it is appears quite straightforward. 

Thanks to Noodley for doing that, but I now know it is not Rocket Science, as long as you can spell.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Sep 2008)

Hey, Speich!

Have a managed to guess-up a potentially tour-winning team again?


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2008)

Guess? Guess? 

What are you trying to suggest?


(I know you do not like the new smileys, so I have resisted using them)


----------



## rich p (1 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Guess? Guess?
> 
> What are you trying to suggest?
> 
> ...



I think he thinks it was a fluke Speich but I suspect he's still smarting after his piss poor effort in the TdF

New smileys make my eyes ache!


----------



## Speicher (1 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> I think he thinks it was a fluke Speich but I suspect he's still smarting after his piss poor effort in the TdF
> 
> New smileys make my eyes ache!



You said it Mr Rich P, I could not possibly comment.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> I think he thinks it was a fluke Speich *but I suspect he's still smarting after his piss poor effort in the TdF*



Too bloody right! 

I spent a LOT of time guessing MY team, and in waltzes Speicher, and shows us how to do it! 

I didn't mean anything by it, Speich; you (one) could pick any team you (one) like but sickness, accident, injury, failed drug test and you're stuffed. 
Luck; that's what it's about!


----------



## Noodley (1 Sep 2008)

So you wouldn't want me to use this when I win a stage then? 

Or this one when half your team gets binned for drugs?


Or this one if any of your team wins a stage?


----------



## Dayvo (1 Sep 2008)

Your new-found smilies will be redundant; apart from when the riders we have BOTH selected win!


----------



## mondobongo (1 Sep 2008)

We will see who has the touch when he puts the first update up later tonight.
I see Soler decided to give this one a miss, helps out those who might have been sucked in once again.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Sep 2008)

Well, Noodley's heading the table at the mo, but that's just a blip!

And I'm above Speicher, and that won't last long, either! 

1 Noodley Noodley 
2 mondobastana mondobongo 
3 Team CotterPin Stephen 
4 Dew Stup Rich p 
5 El Monkeys John the Monkey 
6 The Grannies Against the Wall SkipMadness 
7 Mainly On The Plain Dayvo 
8 Los Leones Speicher 
9 risersriders53 risersriders53 
10 Equipo Huevos y Bacon Landslide


----------



## mondobongo (1 Sep 2008)

Aye some of Noodleys mob will be off on one of them Audax things before you know it. Is Speicher a sleeping tigger at the moment.


----------



## Noodley (1 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Well, Noodley's heading the table at the mo...



Early use of smileys:


----------



## mondobongo (1 Sep 2008)

Is it just me? I cant see any specific scores for each rider or in fact a total score.


----------



## Noodley (1 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Is it just me? I cant see any specific scores for each rider or in fact a total score.



I just checked after posting and there are no scores yet. I thought it was too good to be true that I was in the lead 

Dayvo, calm down man!


----------



## Landslide (1 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> I see Soler decided to give this one a miss, helps out those who might have been sucked in once again.



I'll not be selecting that useless fecker again! 

In the meantime, I am optimistic as regards my league position - the only way is up!


----------



## mondobongo (1 Sep 2008)

Landslide said:


> I'll not be selecting that useless fecker again!


----------



## Noodley (2 Sep 2008)

Dayvo, Oh Dayvo. You seen this? 

1	Los Leones	*Speicher* 733
2	Team CotterPin	Stephen	659
3	Dew Stup	Rich p	635
4	Mainly On The Plain	*Dayvo* 449



...and I'm not going any further down to my team.


----------



## mondobongo (2 Sep 2008)

Not worried as Tommy won stage 3 just not been added to the scores yet.


----------



## Landslide (2 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Not worried as Tommy won stage 3 just not been added to the scores yet.



There's some small hope for me then...


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Well, Noodley's heading the table at the mo, but that's just a blip!
> 
> And I'm above Speicher, and that won't last long, either!



Approx three hours  tee hee hee

Alejandro Valverde knows what to do! And if he doesn't, then I've got Sastre in reserve.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2008)

Good start, Speich, 22/815

So far so good!


----------



## Speicher (2 Sep 2008)

Thank you, but don't let Dayvo know.


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Er, know what?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Dayvo, Oh Dayvo. You seen this?
> 
> 1	Los Leones	*Speicher* 733
> 2	Team CotterPin	Stephen	659
> ...



I've almost got as many points already, than I had in three weeks of the Tour de Farce! 

Noodley! You're not that far behind! But that point difference will only increase! 
I might live to regret saying that!


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Oh! Look who won!

Daniele BENNATI!

He's in Noodley's team, too!


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Oh! Look who won!
> 
> Daniele BENNATI!
> 
> He's in Noodley's team, too!



And mine!!


----------



## Noodley (2 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> And mine!!



Only a fool would NOT have him in the team


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Only a fool would NOT have him in the team



Yeah! And that's what some of us thought about Soler in the TdeF!


----------



## mondobongo (2 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Only a fool would NOT have him in the team



Who are you calling a fool


----------



## Dayvo (2 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Who are you calling a fool



You didn't pick Soler did you?


----------



## Noodley (2 Sep 2008)

Looks like the initial scores were not correct:

"The initial scoring update including some riders as showing with incorrect points for each team. Most notably, Tom Boonen and Carlos Sastre were incorrectly scored, along with several other riders. These errors have now been corrected."

So updated scores are:

1	Team CotterPin	Stephen	967
2	Dew Stup	Rich p	884
3	Noodley	Noodley	750
4	El Monkeys	John the Monkey	650
5	mondobastana	mondobongo	605

...no sign of Dayvo or Speicher in the top 5


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> ...no sign of Dayvo or Speicher in the top 5



Don't worry 'bout my boys! 

I'm in the top eight! And there's mucho to play for!


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Sep 2008)

Cotterpin's lead looks pretty good right there.


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2008)

My team performed better at the Tour than the Giro and better still (so far) at the Vuelta. I have realised why and am willing to put this info into the public domain in the hope that you don't make the same mistakes I did and can learn from my wealth of experience.

Make sure the team takes the wrappers off the suppositories as it takes 4 months for the plastic to disintegrate.


----------



## Landslide (3 Sep 2008)

I'm not bottom of the league!!!


----------



## CotterPin (3 Sep 2008)

Wow - I go away for a day and that happens. Definitely shows how good guesswork is. Don't bother with this analysis stuff! A good guess is all you need!


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2008)

Another win! Well done, Levi!


----------



## Speicher (3 Sep 2008)

Alejandro responded well to my request. 

I was watching it on Eurosport. One of the sponsors is Ave/Renfe and so they did a long view of a train pulling out of the station. Trains, bicycles, and Alejandro  who could ask for more?


----------



## Dayvo (3 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Trains, bicycles, and Alejandro  who could ask for more?



Automobiles?


----------



## Noodley (3 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Alejandro responded well to my request.
> 
> I was watching it on Eurosport. One of the sponsors is Ave/Renfe and so they did a long view of a train pulling out of the station. Trains, bicycles, and Alejandro  who could ask for more?



Slighty (well, very) off topic...Speicher you seen these?

http://www.glenfinnanstationmuseum.co.uk/sleeping_car.asp
http://www.sleeperzzz.com/

Just in case you were ever looking for somewhere to stay...


----------



## mondobongo (4 Sep 2008)

Think I will just right off today. 43 Points shocking.


----------



## Speicher (4 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Slighty (well, very) off topic...Speicher you seen these?
> 
> http://www.glenfinnanstationmuseum.co.uk/sleeping_car.asp
> http://www.sleeperzzz.com/
> ...




You are a mine of excellent information.  I did not know about those two. I know of one in Shropshire and one in Yorkshire, but the prices per night are silly. However, "your" two look really good, and not too costly. I particularly like the Rogart one. They seem geared up to bicycles, and are next to Stations. 

Now I just need to ask Alejandro if he would like to join me.


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> Slighty (well, very) off topic...Speicher you seen these?
> 
> http://www.glenfinnanstationmuseum.co.uk/sleeping_car.asp
> http://www.sleeperzzz.com/
> ...



When I lived in Cornwall as a child, there was one of those holiday coaches in a siding at the station of the village where I lived. My dream was to stay in it but I never did. Now you've rekindled the feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CotterPin (4 Sep 2008)

Bettini wins and Chavenal back on top! I am beginning to enjoy this!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (5 Sep 2008)

Bettini is showing good form and could well carry it over to the Worlds. The question now is can Valverde keep his position ahead of Contador, Sastre, etc. when they hit the mountains!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (5 Sep 2008)

No I think it will be a duel between Sastre and Contador. Could be interesting Contador has a lot to ride for not least to stick it to ASO for missing the Tour. Sastre will be wanting to prove he is not a one trick pony.


----------



## Noodley (5 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Sastre will be wanting to prove he is not a one trick pony.



I don't think he's got enough support in the Vuleta from his team. It's Contador's race...


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> No I think it will be a duel between Sastre and Contador. Could be interesting Contador has a lot to ride for not least to stick it to ASO for missing the Tour. Sastre will be wanting to prove he is not a one trick pony.



Sastre's season showed that he was pretty much concentrated on the tour though (to the exclusion of all else). You have to wonder whether that attitude includes the post tour races too... I'd love to see them make a battle of it, having said that. Pace Speicher, and the other Alejandro fans, I don't think Valverde has it in him, unless he's improved since the tour.

I'm glad to hear of Chavanel doing well too - I followed his tour diary on Cyclingnews, and I like his attitude to the sport.


----------



## Landslide (5 Sep 2008)

Noodley said:


> It's Contador's race...



...and with that particular "Commentator's Kiss Of Death", I hereby abandon all hope for Equipo Huevos y Bacon.


----------



## Speicher (5 Sep 2008)

Botherations, bummerations, and poodles. Today's transfer is being done on a train, and I am not on it, sat next to Mr Valverde.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2008)

Today's the stage to maybe sort the men from the boys with 2 tough climbs at the end

here in Andorra


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Sep 2008)

Valverde starting to slip back so it looks as if he is not the star many thought and hoped he would be. Another now confirmed disappointment is Popovych who is now showing why Astana did not take him onboard when Disco ended.
Leipheimer and Contador are well placed at the moment, it will be interesting to see who gets the 'nod' from the team if this stays close!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (9 Sep 2008)

Wahay theres been an update, balls I am still 2nd from bottom.

Well Gesink and Ardila better get their fingers out for the big mountains at the weekend. Gesink was being touted as a nailed on certainty for a stage win.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Wahay theres been an update, balls I am still 2nd from bottom.



And I'm on top of Speicher!

Fortunately nowhere near Noodley or rich p (but unfortunately, the wrong side of 'nowhere'! ).

Still plenty to play for, mondo!


----------



## CotterPin (9 Sep 2008)

Well, look at it like this, we are all going to finish in the top ten


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2008)

CotterPin said:


> Well, look at it like this, we are all going to finish in the top ten



Unless someone's team is thrown out for a misdemeanour!


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> And I'm on top of Speicher!
> 
> Fortunately nowhere near Noodley or rich p (but unfortunately, the wrong side of 'nowhere'! ).
> 
> Still plenty to play for, mondo!



 Why am I singled out in this?

You are on top of some other people as well.


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Why am I singled out in this?
> 
> You are on top of some other people as well.



steady on you two, this is a family show!

Bennati has gone home in a huff or the flu, depending on who you believe. Tw*t


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Why am I singled out in this?
> 
> You are on top of some other people as well.



Sorry, Speicher! I mistakenly thought I was making a reference to something you said (somewhere) earlier about being on top/below!  Couldn't find it, so I must have imagined it! 

No offence intended!


----------



## Speicher (9 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Why am I singled out in this?
> 
> You are on top of some other people as well.



Dayvo, please note the winks and smiles in my earlier post. I know you were joking.  No offence was taken.  It is all in the spirit of a competition.

The post you were thinking of was in Coffee or Beer I think.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> No offence was taken.



That's all right, then! Back on top I go!


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> That's all right, then! Back on top I go!



girls on top


----------



## Dayvo (9 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> girls on top



Indeed! But one at a time!


----------



## Speicher (10 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> That's all right, then! Back on top I go!



Not for long!


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2008)

tecnical difficulties on the velogames site. wiill victory be snatched cruelly from my grasp?


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2008)

What is it with the climbers I pick? 

Anton out today....


----------



## Speicher (13 Sep 2008)

It says they hope to fix it over the weekend. Then I hope they will up-date it. I am currently ahead of Dayvo, but then he has got Leipheimer and Contador in his team. (I have got Valverde and Sastre).


----------



## Speicher (14 Sep 2008)

Fantasy Veulta now fixed.


----------



## Dayvo (15 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> I am currently ahead of Dayvo, but then he has got Leipheimer and *Contador* in his team. (I have got Valverde and Sastre).



No Contador in my team! Sastre is my mountain man.


----------



## Skip Madness (15 Sep 2008)

Well, I have just enjoyed three stages of the Vuelta in the flesh - including an absolutely phenomenal day on the Angliru - and have now logged on to find my boys (or rather my Grannies) riding high in second place in the fantasy league.

If only Stef Clement had turned in a halfway decent time-trial.

I expect Levi Leipheimer to pull back a little of the time on Alberto Contador at the Alto de Navacerrada, but given the fact that being on the same team basically neutralised any competition, this Vuelta was decided the minute Contador attacked on the Angliru.

I hope Jeremy Hunt gets into a breakaway in this last week - he has produced a very plucky ride through the mountains and I would be happy to see him have a day of glory, or at least a crack at it.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

Rich P has been maginficently modest in his victory in the 'Fantasy' Tour of Spain; but Noodley and Speicher have been quiet for other reasons, I suspect!


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Rich P has been maginficently modest in his victory in the 'Fantasy' Tour of Spain; but Noodley and Speicher have been quiet for other reasons, I suspect!



Remind me, if you would, just how far up from the bottom  you were in the TdeF Fantasy mini-league?  (and just how far from near to the top I was.)


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

That's _*so*_ history now, Speich!


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2008)

Noodley and I are *so* not anywhere near the lowest rung of the Fantasy, either.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> That's all right, then! Back on top I go!





Speicher said:


> Not for long!



But long enough, non?


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2008)

Right that's it - I've had enough of your sarcasm and wit!


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2008)

It's teaspoons at dawn in the Tea? thread.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

Funnily (?) enough, I'll be teaing off early tomorrow morning. A work golf day! 

See you at the 19th!


----------



## Speicher (23 Sep 2008)

Tomorrow is the 24th.


----------



## Dayvo (23 Sep 2008)

Speicher said:


> Tomorrow is the 24th.


----------



## rich p (24 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Rich P has been maginficently modest in his victory in the 'Fantasy' Tour of Spain; but Noodley and Speicher have been quiet for other reasons, I suspect!



Did I win?


----------



## mondobongo (24 Sep 2008)

Yes you did Rich, well done.


----------



## Speicher (24 Sep 2008)

Oh dear me, in yesterday evening's fracas, I forgot.

Congratulations, Mr Rich P.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2008)

rich p said:


> Did I win?



Not sure! 

Depends how 'juiced up' your boys were!


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Not sure!
> 
> Depends how 'juiced up' your boys were!



they the most juiced up of any of my previous teams and I'm going to double the dose in next years giro


----------



## mondobongo (25 Sep 2008)

Picking armstrong for the Giro then Rich?


----------



## rich p (25 Sep 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Picking armstrong for the Giro then Rich?


----------

